# Wahlbergii breeding "club"



## agent A (Jul 23, 2012)

i am starting this topic because many forum members are having difficulty breeding pseudocreobotra wahlbergii for various reasons

mainly because they r having shortages of one gender

so i have decided that if we all talk about wat we need to breed them, we can help each other out and get these guys bred

i sent many members males including mantid_mike and warpdrive and only have 1 male left but i may get 2 females and a few more males soon

i know tammy needs a male and so does rich

it seems some peeps have not enough males and some have not enough females

so let's talk about our current wahlbergii quota so we can assess the issue and help everyone breed them


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 23, 2012)

Too late for me to join the "club".


----------



## agent A (Jul 23, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Too late for me to join the "club".


i thought u had wahlbergii?

if i have an extra ooth i could send it to u...


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 23, 2012)

I did, but my males were eaten and there were no replacements available. My females died while waiting for an "available" ad to be posted, as my call out for males went unanswered, just like my wahlbergii females.


----------



## agent A (Jul 23, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I did, but my males were eaten and there were no replacements available. My females died while waiting for an "available" ad to be posted, as my call out for males went unanswered, just like my wahlbergii females.


sadly my males were too young at the time  

but warpdrive and i r working on something and tammy and i also r gonna help each other with this project


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 23, 2012)

Good luck. I'd like to keep them again


----------



## twolfe (Jul 23, 2012)

My original five females produced over 500 nymphs. I sold and traded with at least 14 people on the forum, but in the end, most of them were being sold to non-forum members. The last of my five original females died this month. She was 11 months old. I was hoping she would have lived another month to make it one year.

I have successfully mated two of my females from this generation and hope to have some nymphs available. However, I have a couple of friends who have females now without mates. One of the females in now in my posession. I wasn't anticipating this and was not as careful with my males and let them get eaten by the female. My two un-mated females and my friend's female in my posession are calling, but they are rejecting the male.

If anyone thinks they may have stock that is not related to mine, I'm really interested in trading. I did sell/trade ooths/nymphs that other forum members resold. So, I know a lot of them are going to trace back to me. My stock came from Philinyuma (Frey).


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 23, 2012)

I have 5 or 6 mated females, not from anyone heres stock! OOths to hatch soon!


----------



## agent A (Jul 23, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> I have 5 or 6 mated females, not from anyone heres stock! OOths to hatch soon!


any unmated females that can make my male a lucky man??

maybe we could trade ooths of each other's stocks to mix up our gene pools a bit...


----------



## twolfe (Jul 23, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> I have 5 or 6 mated females, not from anyone heres stock! OOths to hatch soon!


Rebecca, we may have discussed this already, but I'm interested in trading stock with you if my ooths are fertile.


----------



## Mime454 (Jul 23, 2012)

My parents bought me this species from a pet store whenever I was about eight. I have very fine memories of this species. If you guys have any nymphs or ooths available, I would probably buy them.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Jul 24, 2012)

I got my first wahlbergii a couple months ago, I want to raise them again. I have a sub or presub (female?) that I hope to breed and raise the babes. A wonderful species...


----------



## agent A (Jul 24, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> I got my first wahlbergii a couple months ago, I want to raise them again. I have a sub or presub (female?) that I hope to breed and raise the babes. A wonderful species...


Maybe u could send me her and after she mates with my male I'll send her back??


----------



## mantid_mike (Jul 29, 2012)

agent A said:


> i am starting this topic because many forum members are having difficulty breeding pseudocreobotra wahlbergii for various reasons
> 
> mainly because they r having shortages of one gender
> 
> ...


I believe this is lil guy you sent me:


----------



## animalexplorer (Aug 2, 2012)

Does anyone currently have any nymphs available? I have narrowed my focus down to only a few species so as not to get distracted or I should say overwhemed by trying to keep so many species, p.walhbergii being one of them, but I need starters.


----------



## agent A (Aug 2, 2012)

i should have ooths and nymphs available soon


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 2, 2012)

agent A said:


> i should have ooths and nymphs available soon


Awesome!


----------



## Termite48 (Aug 2, 2012)

It looks like an L-5 Mantid_Mike. Is this so?


----------



## Termite48 (Aug 2, 2012)

Alex: It is a good idea that you have regarding the P. wahlbergii species. Though this might work to get females mated, Tammy's concern is a really well based one, that being the genetics is getting really too closely pooled. If Rebecca has totally unrelated stock to that of Tammy's, there should be some mixing as far as possible to avoid the things that come along with too close and repeated matings of related mantids. These are small and mis-shaped oothecae (can also be poor diet), shorter life spans, shorter productive period of females, hatch count quite low (also diet related) and even more important than perhaps anything else is the stamina and vigor of the nymphs after hatching. If an ooth hatches and there are eg. 60 wallies and this number starts decreasing as the days go by from the hatch date, with no fault of the keeper, there is a chance this is due to this close breeding practice. Please do not ask me for my foot notes.


----------



## mantid_mike (Aug 2, 2012)

Rich S said:


> It looks like an L-5 Mantid_Mike. Is this so?


He has swollen wing buds, so i'm thinking he's sub-adult.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 2, 2012)

I wish i had wahlbergii's. Does anyone still have them for sale?


----------



## agent A (Aug 2, 2012)

mantid_mike said:


> He has swollen wing buds, so i'm thinking he's sub-adult.


good the pics u have posted indicate u have a pair

his wingbuds should become real vividly colored and swollen before molting


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 2, 2012)

hopefully I will have some babies soon.


----------



## Termite48 (Aug 2, 2012)

He could be that. If he is pre-sub, the wing marking (no. 9) should be quite visible, not fully there, but not hard to find as in L-5.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 3, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> My parents bought me this species from a pet store whenever I was about eight. I have very fine memories of this species. If you guys have any nymphs or ooths available, I would probably buy them.


mantis at a pet store?!?!? :huh:


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 3, 2012)

that reminds me, I was looking for mantis suppliers on the internet and I found this place called DEI insect or something like that. on closer inspection, I noticed the address was like 5 min. from my house! I was about to rush over, and guess what? I found out the place closed down in 2009. :taz: :taz: :taz: but strange to have a retail store just for insect pets, don't you think?


----------



## Termite48 (Aug 3, 2012)

It's no wonder that they are closed down. For selling insects there is not enough foot traffic in a normal retail setting to create a successfull business. On the internet, the expense in minimalized and one can use the mail for delivery.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 5, 2012)

I know. I checked the address on google street view and all i saw was a bunch of apartment buildings. Maybe it got torn down,too?


----------



## SilentDeviL (Aug 8, 2012)

I wanna Join this Club too ... First need a hatching Ooth to start  Hopefully from Rebecca or agent A so i can get this species started.......


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 8, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> mantis at a pet store?!?!? :huh:


They weren't normally there. The guy had it behind the counter as a pet. He took it out and showed it to me and saw how much I liked it. He told my parents he'd give him to me for $25. It was already and adult.


----------



## twolfe (Aug 8, 2012)

I just had another ooth hatch today!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Aug 8, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> I just had another ooth hatch today!


 Congrats ~~~!!! Any Pic of the new hatching ?


----------



## twolfe (Aug 8, 2012)

SilentDeviL said:


> Congrats ~~~!!!
> 
> Any Pic of the new hatching ?


Nope. They actually hatched from an ooth laying on the bottom of my incubator. I didn't expect it to hatch and never glued it to the top. I thought I may have photographed an ooth hatching in the past but just checked my website and see that I've only photographed orchid and blepharopsis mendica ooths hatching. The wahlbergii ooths hatching aren't as exciting as some species. It seems as if they don't hang from the ooth very long. I had several ooths hatch in the winter though, and I admit that I didn't catch many of them in process. Usually I wake up in the morning and find the wahlbergii nymphs in the enclosure. It's even tough sometimes to figure out what ooth they came from if they all make it. In this case and the ooth that hatched a few weeks ago, they all made it.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 8, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> I just had another ooth hatch today!


Congratz! Are you going to sell them?


----------



## twolfe (Aug 8, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Congratz! Are you going to sell them?


The ones that hatched a few weeks ago are spoken for and possibly many from this ooth, but I should have more hatching soon. I rarely post ads on the forum. If you are willing to wait, please send me a private message, and I'll put you on a list.


----------



## twolfe (Aug 9, 2012)

I already had one person contact me about buying some nymphs. I should have a few extra L2s available later this month or L3s in late September. Send me a private message if you are interested.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, found out that my so-called female is actually a male, and he's now adult. My mating attempts are sketchy, so does anyone want him? BTW, these wahlbergii are freaking awesome!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm getting my wahlbergiis in a week!


----------



## agent A (Sep 1, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> OK, found out that my so-called female is actually a male, and he's now adult. My mating attempts are sketchy, so does anyone want him? BTW, these wahlbergii are freaking awesome!


Ask trans am


----------



## Termite48 (Sep 1, 2012)

As of today, I have one adult male, as he just molted last night. I have five others in the same clutch. The two largest ones look like females. I am hoping to mate the two females with the males that are present and get at least two couplings each. Then I will make available the males that are still holding their heads high, to other members of this club that need a male to complete their breeding efforts. I also have eight L-4s that are coming into maturity, probably molting in the next few days because they are not chowing down as they do normally. There are also about a dozen L-2s that are for sale. These are for members of this P. wahlbergii breeding club that want to get started. PM me for a price if interested.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 1, 2012)

I'll be recieving my wahlbergiis on wednesday!!!!


----------



## Termite48 (Sep 1, 2012)

I have presently as of last night one adult male, and there appears to be three more in the works. I will aim to have each female have at least two couplings each . Then I will make available the males that are still holding their heads high, to other members of this club that need a male to complete their breeding efforts. I also have, as of today, one adult male, just molted last night. I have five others in the same clutch. The two largest ones look like females. I am hoping to mate the two females with the males that are present. I also have eight L-4s that are coming into maturity, probably molting in the next few days because they are not chowing down as they do normally. There are also about a dozen L-2s that are for sale. These are for members of this P. wahlbergii breeding club that want to get started. PM me for a price if interested.


----------

